# Planted Enclosure



## 31drew31 (May 22, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend decided to make our tegus enclosure look a little nicer. So we went to Home Depot and picked up some live plants, took an old aquarium I had and made it into a pond and then added some bark mulch on top. We also added a waterfall into it. The aquarium/cage is a damamged 120G from a pet store i picked up for 50 bucks. In the third pic you can see the little columbian sticking his head out haha. Let me know what you think!






















Andrew.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 23, 2009)

That looks good what size aquarium is that that ur tegu is in?


----------



## 31drew31 (May 23, 2009)

120 gallon like posted above haha


----------



## Dom3rd (May 23, 2009)

sorry i missed that ...LOL


----------



## 31drew31 (May 23, 2009)

hah its alright.


----------



## nemo66 (May 24, 2009)

do you have the plants in a pot buried under the mulch or are they just in the mulch?


----------



## 31drew31 (May 24, 2009)

Actually i have about 5-6 inches of soil underneath the mulch. The mulch is just for humidty and to make it look cleaner. Also the tegu loves burying himself in it in the one corner where i put more mulch.


----------



## nemo66 (May 25, 2009)

that's a cool idea. how often do you change the soil?


----------



## 31drew31 (May 25, 2009)

well ive only had it done like that for about 5 days. But im not planning on changing the soil. just spot clean and pull out the bark nuggets that have been soiled on and replace as needed. Only time id do anything to the soil would be if it really started to smell or if i saw mold growing.


----------

